# Commando Killed in Afghanistan



## QC (Nov 27, 2008)

*Kevin Rudd praises bravery of dead soldier in Afghanistan*

Email
Printer friendly version
Normal font
Large font
Phillip Hudson
November 28, 2008


A SYDNEY-based Commando was killed today in Afghanistan in a roadside bomb blast and two other Australian soldiers wounded.

The unnamed soldier is the seventh Australian to die in Afghanistan since 2002.

The Prime Minister, Kevin Rudd, tonight said the death of the "young man'' was a tragic reminder of the terrible risk taken by soldiers upholding the best tradition of the Anzacs.

The Vice Chief of the Defence Force, Lieutenant General David Hurley, said the soldier died in an explosion caused by the detonation of an improvised explosive device.

The soldier was a member of the Sydney-based 4th Battalion, Royal Australian Regiment (Commando), and was conducting a dismount patrol when he and his team were attacked.

Lieutenant General Hurley refused to release any other details, saying it was an ongoing offensive operation and he did not want to put other soldiers at risk.

He said the soldier's family had been informed.

Lieutenant General Hurley said the two injured soldiers were "slightly wounded'' and had returned to duty after receiving medical treatment.

Australian special forces were patrolling the in the Oruzgan Province where Australia has 330 special operations task group personnel. They include commandos, SAS and other staff. They provide security for the international reconstruction taskforce.

Lieutenant General Hurley said the Taliban insurgents "continued to prefer the indiscriminate use of IEDs over close-battle with Australian'' and other troops.

Mr Rudd said he was deeply saddened and asked all Australians to remember the families of the soldiers in their thoughts and prayers. "Our deepest sympathies are with this young man's family, his friends, his colleagues.''

"Seven brave Australian soldiers have now been killed in Afghanistan fighting Taliban resurgents,'' Mr Rudd said. "Our troops in Afghanistan are engaged in dangerous work, they're engaged in important work. They perform their role with distinction and dedication, bravery and professionalism. They perform their work in the best traditions of Anzac.''

Mr Rudd said there was no plan to change Australian troop numbers in Afghanistan.

"We believe that our current troop numbers in Afghanistan are about right. 

We have no plans to increase the deployment,'' he said. 

The Opposition Leader, Malcolm Turnbull, said Australia mourned a brave soldier who gave his all in the war against terrorism.

"He was there defending Australia's values, wearing our uniform, serving under our flag. This is a tragic reminder of the enormous danger our forces face in Afghanistan every day,'' he said.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/pm-praises-dead-soldiers-bravery/2008/11/27/1227491724576.html


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 27, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 27, 2008)

RIP............


----------



## tova (Nov 27, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Centermass (Nov 27, 2008)

Rest easy Warrior. 

IED = The cowards way to fight


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 27, 2008)

Rest easy Commando.  We've got the watch now. 

Thank you for your dedicated service and your sacrifice.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Rest Well, Soldier


----------



## Ravage (Nov 27, 2008)

RIP Digger........


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hand salute and RIP.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 28, 2008)

R.I.P. 

F.M.


----------



## tigerstr (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest Easy... Thanks for your service making this world a better place from the cowards that killed you.


----------



## digrar (Nov 28, 2008)

> *First pic: Digger killed in Afghanistan*
> 
> 
> Article from:
> ...





> *LT Michael Kenneth Housdan Fussell*
> Age - 25
> Born - 17 November 1983, Coffs Harbour,  NSW
> Lieutenant Fussell enlisted in the Australian Army January 2002 and was appointed as an Officer Cadet at the Australian Defence Force Academy. He completed a Bachelor of Arts and was a keen sportsman, with a strong interest in rugby.
> ...



I imagine he's our first Officer KIA in 36 years. RIP mate.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn sad news......RIP LT Fussell


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP...


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest In Peace,  Blue Skies


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 29, 2008)

Lieutenant Michael Fussell Rest in Peace.


----------

